# Ariens Trac Team Connection to Tractor?



## oldsnowblower (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi everyone, first post here! I have had my 1970 Ariens 10000 series (910995 snowblower) for 20 years and it has been nearly unstoppable, with minimal work. I recently started looking for a rotary mower to attach to a spare tractor section, from the same vintage. Both tractors have the quick connect coupler, like this: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/~d4AAOSwB5lb0LbS/s-l300.jpg. 

The mower I found appears to be from a similar vintage, model number 910011. But, the input is a large pulley, not the coupler like the snowblower attachment. Does anyone know the history of the different connections? Do I need to find a mower with the coupler to make this work, or is it possible to update the mower?

Thanks for any help, 
Rob


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to sbf ,


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Oldsnowblowerguy, Ariens did make that set-up a long time ago. Just recently I saw someone post a couple of pictures of the set-up they had for sale, the snowblower ,"Tractor Frame" with the blower and mower attachments for sale.
You would want to find an old Ariens shop or an "Old Timer" Ariens mechanic or sales person who was familiar with them, but chances of finding that are going to be hard since a lot of the old "Mom and Pop" type shops are gone now.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If, in your search, you ever come across the Broom/Sweeper attachment, send me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I would guess the attachment you found has been modified to fit a 924 Series machine. The 910011 model should be for your 10,000 series machines. The mower attachment to fit 924 series machines was 824005. You can tell quickly if it is modified by looking for an idler engagement handle on top (not the deck height adjuster). The 924 series mower attachment would not have the handle because it wouldn't need it as it engages from the handlebars.



Probably should note the machines you want to hook a mower attachment to should have differentials. It also may be cheaper to find a whole machine to fit the attachment than to find the parts to change it back if has indeed been modified.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Rob

Here is Scot's site. Lots of useful info on the older Ariens snowblowers: https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/index.html

Operating instructions and parts list for 910011 - - > https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/RMA-72.pdf

.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

ST1100A said:


> Oldsnowblowerguy, Ariens did make that set-up a long time ago. Just recently I saw someone post a couple of pictures of the set-up they had for sale, the snowblower ,"Tractor Frame" with the blower and mower attachments for sale.
> You would want to find an old Ariens shop or an "Old Timer" Ariens mechanic or sales person who was familiar with them, but chances of finding that are going to be hard since a lot of the old "Mom and Pop" type shops are gone now.


WHERE did you see that set-up for sale?? I've been looking for years for one. To the point of the original comment, that unit pictured is built for a model other than the M10000. I've seen both. This configuration is much more common, I have found.:surprise:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There was one recently out east. Leaf vac, rotary mower, snowblower and the tractor all for $100 asking.
It's gone now :crying:

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/154059-ariens-fans.html


.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

oldsnowblower said:


> Hi everyone, first post here! I have had my 1970 Ariens 10000 series (910995 snowblower) for 20 years and it has been nearly unstoppable, with minimal work. I recently started looking for a rotary mower to attach to a spare tractor section, from the same vintage. Both tractors have the quick connect coupler, like this: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/~d4AAOSwB5lb0LbS/s-l300.jpg.
> 
> The mower I found appears to be from a similar vintage, model number 910011. But, the input is a large pulley, not the coupler like the snowblower attachment. Does anyone know the history of the different connections? Do I need to find a mower with the coupler to make this work, or is it possible to update the mower?
> 
> ...



What you have there is a piece from the rare 924000 series Ariens Trac team, 1974-1980? until the discontinuation of Ariens produced trac team. (there were some outside vendors that produced rotary brushes, and a Canadian firm that produced an alternate, non full floating, rotary mower attachment for later iterations of the 924000 and 926000 series).


I found a package deal on a rare 1975 924018 tractor that came with the reel mower, rotary mower, and leaf shredder attachments, there was also a rocket rototiller. So I have some experience with this piece.

The mower is a carry over from the 10000 series, but they are not easily interchangeable (not impossible either) as the 10000 series version have a splined input shaft and I believe the 924000 version has a keyed shaft. Your pic is the part from the 10000 series dog clutch. The 924000 does not use a dog clutch and I haven't measured but you'd probably have to remove the dog from the large 10000 drive pulley to accommodate a 924000 style double pulley setup, plus you'd of course also need the 924000 style engine sheave. Likewise, the contrary option is to fit a 10000 series style input shaft (pilfered and modified from a 10000 series snow blower front auger), in place of the 924000 series keyed shaft. You'd of course also need the sliding dog clutch. none of this is clean and easy and IMO not worth the labor. (it's probably best to let someone with a 924000 machine buy your setup, and you keep looking for a 10000 deck, or If you really want a great super duty Ariens mower, go find yourself a cheap used 924000 tractor, and make it a dedicated mower).


I hope that helps clears the confusion.


PS: There is a skip weld on these that breaks easy with repeated lofting of the deck, if it's already broken, the deck will sag and buck up and down at the connection joint during operation. Even if it's not broken yet it's best to give it attention before seasonal use. Unfortunately this requires some disassembly to expose the weak skip weld. Have a good welder lay a full bead on the stressed area. The height adjustment on the cut won't be proper with a sagging deck.


PSPS: On edit, Now that I think about it, and don't quote me on this, but you may want to look at some exploded diagrams of early pre 1964 10M series three piece snow blower housings. I think the early models used a FIXED dog clutch that fitted to a KEYED shaft. If that's the case then it may be all you need. Just remove the pulley from your mower and slip on the early style dog, tighten it to the keyed shaft. You will lose the 10000 series attachment clutch function, but there is still an engagement clutch function for the belt on the mower deck.
It may be hard to find that part used but the part number should still be out there.




























* Jaw Clutch 00103800*


----------



## oldsnowblower (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi everyone, sorry for the delay in replying here. Thanks for your thoughts, I did spent a few minutes looking at Scot's site and comparing the parts diagrams from Ariens. Based on that, I agree that this rotary mower attachment should have the 10000 series jaw. That jaw appears to be Ariens part number 00103800. I pulled off the flange and the sheave, there are definite signs of another set of screws on the shaft, so I suspect someone just converted it at some point.

https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/RMA-72.pdf

I replaced a couple of missing grease fittings and generally oiled all of the points on it, filled the gearbox with fresh gear oil. Once the jaw is installed, it should be ready to mow. I may fabricate the rear guard/shield too. Based on the parts diagram, it should hang behind the deck to protect the operator.

Amazingly, Ariens still sells the correct jaw, which has a 3/4" smooth bore and a keyway I found a couple on eBay too, but I may hold out to see if there is a local source. If anyone happens to have one laying around and is in MA, I would be interested!

Kiss4aFrog, that's the ad I bought this from! I had been looking for a rotary mower and finally found this one. I sold the vacuum already and the complete 924 machine is available. I got it running and cleaned up a little, if anyone if interested, feel free to message me.


----------



## oldsnowblower (Feb 22, 2020)

*Ariens Jaw Coupler Part Number 00103800*

Looking this part, it's the jaw that connects to Ariens 10M series snowblowers and other attachments. 3/4" smooth bore with a keyway. See the attached picture. If you happen to have one on the shelf, please let me know & thanks.


----------

